# Asahi Dry recipe



## Droopy (24/6/13)

Hi all,

New to the forum, have been home brewing for about a year now, just following set recipes until I get a good feel for ingredients.

I have bought a recipe kit for Asahi Dry. The ingredients says 15g of Saaz Hops and 15g of Hersbrucker Hops, but they have provided 10g of Saaz Hops and 15g of Pride of Ringwood Hops instead.

My question is - will these ingredients have a significant effect on the desired taste??

Cheers,
Droopy


----------



## citizensnips (24/6/13)

Wouldn't use the Pride of Ringwood as these are an Australian hop and will definitely not suit asahi (they're the main hop of VB, Melbourne, Carlton etc...The saaz will be fine though


----------



## yum beer (24/6/13)

Where did you buy the kit, take the stuff back and ask the dickhead to get it right.


----------



## Dave70 (25/6/13)

Yeah, flick the POR.

I did something similar a while back, though AG. A long, low mash helped to dry it out, but you may want to look into corn / rice syrup or sugaz to help yours along.

I have to say, rates as one of the blandest beer's I've ever brewed. Why not go some cascade or Amarillo to the mid 30 IBU's and make it interesting?

Just sayin..


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (25/6/13)

FWIW, I made a 'pacific rice lager' using ingredients from around the Pacific....yeh right....it was a suitable name for what ingredients I had to throw in there which happened to be from Australia, NZ, and Japan.

60 min addition of POR and a 15 of Southern Hallertau...can't recall quantities.

It didn't taste like an Asahi, but was a pleasant, thirst quenching rice lager....


----------



## Droopy (25/6/13)

yum beer said:


> Where did you buy the kit, take the stuff back and ask the dickhead to get it right.


Cheers for your replies... Yeah I figured best bet was to go back and ever so kindly unleash a can of whoop arse on em. Was originally thinking of trying to lazy and just use what I had - then figured ya right!!


----------



## rodj6 (11/7/15)

I know this thread is old but im interested in brewing an Asahi Clone - I was thinking along the lines of......




_Asahi Super Dry Clone_





*Type:* All Grain


*Date:* 10 Jul 2015


*Batch Size (fermenter):* 42.00 l


*Brewer:* Rod Robertson


*Boil Size:* 44.53 l


*Asst Brewer:*


*Boil Time:* 60 min


*Equipment:* Brewing Inuendo


*End of Boil Volume* 42.64 l


*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 72.00 %


*Final Bottling Volume:* 37.00 l


*Est Mash Efficiency* 79.6 %


*Fermentation:* Lager, Two Stage


*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 30.0


*Taste Notes:*


*Ingredients*


Ingredients

*Amt*


*Name*


*Type*


*#*


*%/IBU*


1.00 kg


Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC)


Adjunct


1


9.5 %


6.00 kg


Pale Malt (6 Row) US (3.9 EBC)


Grain


2


57.1 %


2.00 kg


Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC)


Grain


3


19.0 %


1.00 kg


Pilsner (2 Row) UK (2.0 EBC)


Grain


4


9.5 %


0.50 kg


Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC)


Sugar


5


4.8 %


80.00 g


Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min


Hop


6


17.5 IBUs


2.00 Items


Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)


Fining


7


-


40.00 g


Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min


Hop


8


4.3 IBUs


1.0 pkg


Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) [124.21 ml]


Yeast


9


-



*Beer Profile*


*Est Original Gravity:* 1.049 SG


*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG


*Est Final Gravity:* 1.008 SG


*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG


*Estimated Alcohol by Vol:* 5.4 %


*Actual Alcohol by Vol:* 4.7 %


*Bitterness:* 21.8 IBUs


*Calories:* 427.1 kcal/l


*Est Color:* 5.8 EBC





*Mash Profile*


*Mash Name:* Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body


*Total Grain Weight:* 10.50 kg


*Sparge Water:* 27.47 l


*Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C


*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C


*Tun Temperature:* 22.2 C


*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* FALSE


*Mash PH:* 5.20


Mash Steps

*Name*


*Description*


*Step Temperature*


*Step Time*


Protein Rest


Add 31.08 l of water at 53.4 C


50.0 C


30 min


Saccharification


Heat to 64.4 C over 15 min


64.4 C


75 min


Mash Out


Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min


75.6 C


10 min



*Sparge Step:* Fly sparge with 27.47 l water at 75.6 C


*Mash Notes:* Two step profile with a protein rest for mashes with unmodified grains or adjuncts. Temperature mash for use when mashing in a brew pot over a heat source such as the stove. Use heat to maintain desired temperature during the mash.


*Carbonation and Storage*


*Carbonation Type:* Keg


*Volumes of CO2:* 2.3


*Pressure/Weight:* 86.48 KPA


*Carbonation Used:* Keg with 86.48 KPA


*Keg/Bottling Temperature:* 7.2 C


*Age for:* 30.00 days


*Fermentation:* Lager, Two Stage


*Storage Temperature:* 15.6 C


*Notes*





_Created with __BeerSmith_





What do you think.........?


----------



## dicko (11/7/15)

If you are in Australia you will be hard pressed to find US 6 row barley.

Just use JW Pils or B and B Pale.

I wouldnt bother with the protein rest but I would mash at around 63 deg c for 2 hours to help keep it dry and then mash out.

Just my thoughts


----------



## mje1980 (11/7/15)

Be aware of final gravity in your calcs. It should finish very low, 1.005 or so.


----------



## rodj6 (11/7/15)

Thanks for the advice. That will make it a bit simpler to brew. I seem to be having trouble hitting my steps any way since it got cold. I need to insulate my mash tun


----------



## rodj6 (19/7/15)

I put the brew on but, in my haste to go to a bucks party I forgot to put the temperature probe in the fermenter. The result has been the brew sitting at 32 degrees for the last 36 hours. It seems to be bubbling away normally! What do you think? Is this going to put a heap of esters is my beer? I am currently dropping it back to 12. Guess I'll have to wait and see


----------



## slcmorro (19/7/15)

You mean it's been fermenting at 32 degrees for 36 hrs? If so, be prepared for a sulphur bomb. Sorry to say, it probably won't be very good at all.


----------



## rodj6 (19/7/15)

Well it was at 20 deg when I pitched it so I guess it's been at 32 for 30 hours any way. Bugger might have to have another go at this one


----------



## rodj6 (19/7/15)

Is there some way to tell now if it's ruined?


----------



## slcmorro (19/7/15)

Taste it.


----------



## rodj6 (19/7/15)

I'll try it now


----------



## rodj6 (19/7/15)

It tastes alright, not much of anything really, just a little sweet. It's SG is now at 1.021 so I guess that's why it's sweet. I used my point and shoot thermometer and the highest temp I could get on the actual fermenter was 25 so even the air temp was 32 I don't think the beer got that hot. Guess I'll be letting it ferment out and see what happens.


----------



## claypot (19/7/15)

Keen to hear how this one goes.
I've been looking for a good Asahi recipe, I really enjoy it and Sapporo as a change from my usual hoppy ales.
Partly cause I spent a lot of time drinking 6 packs of the 500ml cans on Japanese ski slopes on the last run back to the lodge...

In my early brewing days using can's I brewed a coopers corona with dry enzyme, unfortunately I pitched ale yeast at 28+ deg and it didn't ramp down for a day or more.
Beer tasted good, but wow what a head ache, due to fusel alcohol I think.

If you let the wort sit sealed to come down to pitching temp then pitched I wouldn't of thought there was to much to worry about.
However fermenting over 25 with a lager yeast would be to high for my likings. I pitch dry S23 at 18-20 and the temp is ramped down to 13 deg over 12 to 18hrs. 

One of my best investments was my ferment fridge with temp control. Ferment temp plays a huge part in brewing and the ability to easily maintain and control the temp is a real positive for me. 

Keep us posted.
Cheers


----------



## Topher (19/7/15)

Yeah, don't chuck it. It won't be what you planned but it might still be drinkable.

I did a similar thing.....wanted to brew a dark lager, stuffed up the lager yeast starter so had to use notto instead at 15c - except the probe fell out of the fridge for almost 2 days. Started cold but Fermented out at 35 degs.

Tasted alright. Definite fusels......I couldn't have more than two or I would have a massive headache. Was popular with friends. I learnt from the experience.

Edit: should check posts for spelling and drunk stupidity


----------



## TheWiggman (20/7/15)

Wouldn't Asahi use Sorachi Ace hops?


----------



## rodj6 (10/1/16)

Just knocked the top off on of these from the back catalogue, tastes great. Better head than asahi and the taste is pretty close. Dried out even more in the bottle. Wish I had kept a few more.


----------

